# Math and EMT School



## JohnRG (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello, I am attending EMT School soon and i'm curious how much Math knowledge is required if any in EMT or Paramedic curriculum's. The reason i ask is because Math has always been my very worst skill and i want to get an understanding if a certain fundamental amount or particular Mathematics knowledge is necessary to successfully comprehend complete EMS knowledge and pass the Schools. Any and all feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think a certain, very basic, level of ability to do math is essential for practice at the paramedic level. For EMT, I wouldn't say any math skill is really essential.

If you advance to paramedic, I would recommend at least an ability to perform rapid base 10 conversions between units for the metric system and an understanding of various drug concentrations and units. Don't be the type of substandard medic who relies only on tricks or "work around cheats" to calculate drug doses. Practice makes perfect, and I genuinely believe anyone can perform at the minimal paramedic level of math knowledge with a bit of dedication. Good luck!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 9, 2014)

Nothing for EMT. For medic, the math is pretty basic. Most programs require a prerequisite math class anyways.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

Even at the paramedic level the math we do is basic algebra.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 9, 2014)

The math is basic algebra, but many paramedic students have trouble with basic algebra. You'll find examples of the problems you'll have to solve in most paramedic textbooks. If you have trouble with those, consider supplementary texts like "Drug Dosage Calculations for the Emergency Care Provider."


----------



## JohnRG (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your professional feedback, I greatly appreciate it. Math being very little to non in EMS education is Music to my ears.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 9, 2014)

My Paramedic program (AAS through a community college) had the same gen ed and pre reqs as the nursing program. We were required to have 1 math elective but most took algebra and statistics.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 9, 2014)

The only math I ever encountered (I think) in EMT-B was 81 x 4 = 324, multiplying by 2 or 3 or 4 to get a count per minute, adding up burn percentages from Rule of 9s to 100%, and counting pages of homework. Hopefully all simple tasks.

I will say one benefit to have in the end would be effectively determining the time of O2 disbursement remaining depending on the current flow rate and pressure. Wasn't required in my tests, and I wasn't on a truck long enough to make a big deal out of it. In the ED, O2 is a magical resource from the Wall Gods. We haven't pissed them off enough yet for me to be motivated to find a formula.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

JohnRG said:


> Thank you all for your professional feedback, I greatly appreciate it. Math being very little to non in EMS education is Music to my ears.



It's not "very little to none" once you get to the Paramedic level, it's just basic math. I do mental math every single day at work even if it's only converting pounds to kilograms. Setting drip rates is long division so if you plan on moving on to be a Paramedic and struggle with stuff like that I'd suggest studying or if you really need help getting a tutor. There's lots of resources online to help with medication math.

In my Paramedic school we easily did over a thousand medication math problems in the 6 month didactic portion alone. Not trying to kill your dreams, just wanting to make sure you're properly informed.


----------



## JohnRG (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> It's not "very little to none" once you get to the Paramedic level, it's just basic math. I do mental math every single day at work even if it's only converting pounds to kilograms. Setting drip rates is long division so if you plan on moving on to be a Paramedic and struggle with stuff like that I'd suggest studying or if you really need help getting a tutor. There's lots of resources online to help with medication math.
> 
> In my Paramedic school we easily did over a thousand medication math problems in the 6 month didactic portion alone. Not trying to kill your dreams, just wanting to make sure you're properly informed.


Thanks! This is very helpful. And i will refer back to this when preparing for Medic School. I'm currently taking a Online Algebra course through Udacity.com to prepare for a entrance exam to get into EMT-B Course at a Community College in NYC that is required. Math for Medication is something i will look into now to get an understanding of what to expect later on so thank you for mentioning that.


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb is right.
And historically, math or "med math" seems to be difficult for many healthcare providers.  Most healthcare courses, Paramedic and RN alike, require math understanding.  Simple drug dosing is not difficult, however, drip calculations can be much more difficult and have severe patient care outcomes.  
Remember, as you decide to go into EMS - people call on you in times of need and put their lives in your hands.  Your hands to bring them safely and hopefully in better condition to the hospital.  Your patients don't choose you, you just happen to be the one available to respond.  Now .. on the flip side ... helping people and making a positive impact in the lives of others is an incredible feeling.  
Best of luck to you.


----------



## epicEMT (Sep 10, 2014)

As an EMT very little. Know common since math such as multiplying by 2 to assess a heart rate. As a paramedic a little more complicated with med math but you don't have to worry about any calculus or anything. If you put the time into learning it, it's easy.


----------



## JohnRG (Sep 11, 2014)

Jason said:


> Remember, as you decide to go into EMS - people call on you in times of need and put their lives in your hands.  Your hands to bring them safely and hopefully in better condition to the hospital.  Your patients don't choose you, you just happen to be the one available to respond.  Now .. on the flip side ... helping people and making a positive impact in the lives of others is an incredible feeling.
> Best of luck to you.


Thank You for the advice. I definitely will take this into consideration moving forward


----------

